# Stihl HT 133 already discontinued?



## pja440

I picked up the 2019 Stihl paper catalog and seen the old Ht131 listed but no Ht 133. They still show the ht103. I have read many reviews on the ht133 and there were alot of complains on the shafts and plastic head. Was the stronger motor on the 133 to much for the new design? Wonder if this is temporary why they fix the problems with the ht133 or they did stihl give up on it.


----------



## lone wolf

pja440 said:


> I picked up the 2019 Stihl paper catalog and seen the old Ht131 listed but no Ht 133. They still show the ht103. I have read many reviews on the ht133 and there were alot of complains on the shafts and plastic head. Was the stronger motor on the 133 to much for the new design? Wonder if this is temporary why they fix the problems with the ht133 or they did stihl give up on it.


I bought one because the hex shaped outer shafts looked like a great improvement! I don't think the engine has any more power?
Bad points
1.The thinner chain flys off all day long.
2.The stupid rest-handle under the engine is too tall and it rolls the pruner all over the dam place like crazy when set down.
3.The new designed plastic locks inside that hold it extended and lock work too damn good now and I cant even move the SOB at all!!!!!!!!
4. You cant get a hedge trimmer attachment for the thing! I found out after I bought it!
5. plastic hook don't do **** for pulling.
Good points
1.The longer bar it comes with give you a slight bit more reach.
2. The thinner chain cuts like a SOB!!!!!!
3. the hex shaped outer shafts are stonger!


----------



## pja440

If the catalog is right and they brought back the ht131 sound like I need to pick me up one.


----------



## lone wolf

pja440 said:


> If the catalog is right and they brought back the ht131 sound like I need to pick me up one.


Thats right they are bringing it back.


----------



## lone wolf

pja440 said:


> If the catalog is right and they brought back the ht131 sound like I need to pick me up one.


What you don't like it after the review I gave or what did you know they sucked? The worst part is no Hedge trimmer and i cant collapse or open the damn thing! Stihl are you reading this?


----------



## pja440

My brother has one and he has complained about it but I haven't used it, I have the non telescoping ht100 and was thinking about buying the telescoping shafts (301$) to convert mine to the ht101 but since they brought back the old ht131 might get it instead.


----------



## lone wolf

pja440 said:


> My brother has one and he has complained about it but I haven't used it, I have the non telescoping ht100 and was thinking about buying the telescoping shafts (301$) to convert mine to the ht101 but since they brought back the old ht131 might get it instead.


What he say about it?


----------



## pja440

I did not go into detail with him but most of his complaint's was with the plastic head, oil leaking due to the plastic is cracked , head clogging up, doesn't like the small chain. He wanted to put the old style head on it it but it won't fit the new shaft design.


----------



## pja440

He said he has never cracked a tank before, he is a logger and is a little rough on his stuff.


----------



## lone wolf

pja440 said:


> I did not go into detail with him but most of his complaint's was with the plastic head, oil leaking due to the plastic is cracked , head clogging up, doesn't like the small chain. He wanted to put the old style head on it it but it won't fit the new shaft design.


Stupid as hell making it so nothing else fits! Might as well be a different brand!


----------



## SteveW1000

Strange!!! I'm in the UK and have a HT131 andpicked up the 2019 catalogue today when I was in my dealer and the UK catalogue lists the HT133 not the 131. Perhaps we're getting the 133s that you don't want.


----------



## lone wolf

SteveW1000 said:


> Strange!!! I'm in the UK and have a HT131 andpicked up the 2019 catalogue today when I was in my dealer and the UK catalogue lists the HT133 not the 131. Perhaps we're getting the 133s that you don't want.


Dont buy one!


----------



## STRIPTREE

Thank god they brought it back. The new one sucked.


----------



## lone wolf

STRIPTREE said:


> Thank god they brought it back. The new one sucked.


What did you find annoying with it ?


----------



## STRIPTREE

lone wolf said:


> What did you find annoying with it ?


Cheap plastic head that breaks easily, the pole extension lock freezes up so you can barely extend it, you can’t run hedge trimmer heads on it, I could not run 16” 3/8 pitch lite bars on it like the old model. I did however like the quality of cuts with the 1/4 pitch chain


----------



## lone wolf

all you said and more


STRIPTREE said:


> Cheap plastic head that breaks easily, the pole extension lock freezes up so you can barely extend it, you can’t run hedge trimmer heads on it, I could not run 16” 3/8 pitch lite bars on it like the old model. I did however like the quality of cuts with the 1/4 pitch chain


All you said plus the 1/4 chain flys off a lot when cutting brush or vines. The extension lock can be modified with a dremel tool just take half of the little locking tabs that hit the tube and cause friction away with the dremel stone. and i did put the bar and chain on from the old model by switching the sprocket.


----------



## Ax-man

Wolf, could you elaborate just a little about this new style pruner head on the 133 based on what you have been using it for. I am on a fixed length pole saw kick because I want something lighter than the regular ht pruners. I don't think I want one of those HT 56's because of that engine and the pruner head. Kind of leaning toward the HT 132 but with all the bad info on that new style head I don't know if I want to go this route either. I 'm also leaning toward one of the Echo models because the chainsaw end is more what I like 3/8ths pitch in either .043 or .050. but the Echo engine is lacking in cc's compared to this ht 132. 

If I go with Sthil can that 1/4 pitch oddball chain be swapped out for a 3/8th's pitch ??? I have the parts to do it if the older chainsaw heads will interchange with the new stuff. 

Anyone happen to know how much one of those 132's cost ?? I haven't been able to get a price off of Stihl's website . 

I really don't feel like spending money on a new tool but I am tired of searching for something used or a way to convert what I have into some type of fixed length power pole saw.


----------



## lone wolf

Ax-man said:


> Wolf, could you elaborate just a little about this new style pruner head on the 133 based on what you have been using it for. I am on a fixed length pole saw kick because I want something lighter than the regular ht pruners. I don't think I want one of those HT 56's because of that engine and the pruner head. Kind of leaning toward the HT 132 but with all the bad info on that new style head I don't know if I want to go this route either. I 'm also leaning toward one of the Echo models because the chainsaw end is more what I like 3/8ths pitch in either .043 or .050. but the Echo engine is lacking in cc's compared to this ht 132.
> 
> If I go with Sthil can that 1/4 pitch oddball chain be swapped out for a 3/8th's pitch ??? I have the parts to do it if the older chainsaw heads will interchange with the new stuff.
> 
> Anyone happen to know how much one of those 132's cost ?? I haven't been able to get a price off of Stihl's website .
> 
> I really don't feel like spending money on a new tool but I am tired of searching for something used or a way to convert what I have into some type of fixed length power pole saw.


Yes you can put the 3/8 lp bar and sprocket and chain on the new style saw head on the 133. But there is a problem with the poles not closing the damn washers in there jam it up ! And the saw head is plastic now. Look for a used HT 131.


----------



## ZeroJunk

Here's a question for you. What keeps the internal shaft from moving up inside the tube?

I got one that the tree service guy wrung the shaft off right where it goes in the clutch drum.

So, I bought a new shaft . There is a tapered piece that presses together at a fixed point on the shaft at the end of the small tube that the handle clamps in.

But, the shaft will just slide up inside the tube once extended. I don't see what is designed to stop it. I put it together per the exploded view.

They must have left something out of the diagram. Or, I'm just stupid which is entirely possible.


----------



## lone wolf

ZeroJunk said:


> Here's a question for you. What keeps the internal shaft from moving up inside the tube?
> 
> I got one that the tree service guy wrung the shaft off right where it goes in the clutch drum.
> 
> So, I bought a new shaft . There is a tapered piece that presses together at a fixed point on the shaft at the end of the small tube that the handle clamps in.
> 
> But, the shaft will just slide up inside the tube once extended. I don't see what is designed to stop it. I put it together per the exploded view.
> 
> They must have left something out of the diagram. Or, I'm just stupid which is entirely possible.


Well does it work right or pull out? Is that what you mean what stops it from pulling all the way out?


----------



## ZeroJunk

lone wolf said:


> Well does it work right or pull out? Is that what you mean what stops it from pulling all the way out?




Yeah, when you extend it out the shaft just slips out of the clutch drum. Nothing to stop it. So, I'm either missing a part or have something wrong.

I suspect the only IPL you will find on line is for a 103, which I think is the same.

There is a plastic piece in the end of the small tube that the control handle mounts on. And there is a two piece fitting that presses together and locks on the shaft,

The way it is now, it only keeps the shaft from moving toward the clutch. Well, the clutch is going to stop that anyway.

But, That is the way the drawing shows it. I'm just missing something.


----------



## Ax-man

Thanks Wolf , I posted this earlier but neglected to hit the reply button , Drrr on my part .

I can't help with the shaft problem because I have never been inside one of those tubes on any HT pruner. There is a you tube vid by one guy who knows what he is doing who works on many of those HT pruners. Maybe you can catch something your missing . Worth a try .


----------



## ZeroJunk

Nothing on that particular unit and it is different from an HT131.

Looks to me like 28 and 29 that are the two pieces that press together and lock on the shaft have to be on the motor end of 13 which is the plastic internal sleeve.

But, damn if it looks like it is made that way because the sleeve part that it would ride in faces in the wrong direction of the tab that holds it in place.

I'm sure that makes no sense if you aren't looking at it, just be aware if you ever break a shaft to pay close attention.


----------



## Erwin

ZeroJunk said:


> "when you extend it out the shaft just slips out of the clutch drum. Nothing to stop it"


So, did you figure out how it works?
My HT-133 just stopped cutting and after tearing everything apart, I determined that everything is as perfect as out of the factory. It's just nothing to stop the flexible shaft that goes into the clutch from coming out when you pull the extention tubing. Appreciate ur insights. Erwin


----------

